# Blood Angels Dreadnought scratchbuilt



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

This should be one of my dreads in my new BA-armylist:


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Interesting take on the dread. The coffin seems a lot more vampirey!! Will be interested to see it finished and painted up.

ElTanko


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't like the post, Dreads are supposed to be huge lumbering war machines. Not Olympic runners.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> I don't like the post, Dreads are supposed to be huge lumbering war machines. Not Olympic runners.


Who says that it can't be huge and lumbering without being a good runner?


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

This should become, perhaps, a DC-dread. And, nevertheless, they also have suitable special rules.
One in the close fight rushing dread should also look after rushing, or?!
Moreover, I wanted to let him also rather in the direction old pre heresy dread look.

For my new BA-Army I built some other dreads, too. One is ready, but it was my first turn. And the other is a rebuilding of a GW-dread with bitz of the GW-vampire black coach.

Here the pics:










And here the first scratchbuilt one (WIP):




And ready:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very interesting thread Paule.

Great work even if not to alls tastes with the finished builds, class skills.

You should check out  Paule's scratchbuild Landraider  in the gallery.


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

New pics:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Great work mate, you have done things worthy of rep.


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks. 
I started painting. Here the first very WIP pics:


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

Paule said:


> This should be one of my dreads in my new BA-armylist:
> ...


And here´re some pics of my new Wip BA-Marines:



And here another dread just WIP:


Don´t worry, work go on.:so_happy:


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

Here the new pics of painting my WIP dread and BA-Commander:


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

here some other wip HQs:


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

work go on:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Interesting ways of making dreads, very inspiring. And a running dread ?
A DC-dread have Fleet , so just go on with the fast hydraulics work. +rep.


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

Zodd said:


> A DC-dread have Fleet , so just go on with the fast hydraulics work.


Thank you. Finally, one understands me. :grin::grin::grin:
Go on running!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Paule said:


> work go on:


I like this one a lot. Very cool indeed. Looking forward to seeing it complete.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice, I personally think that the dreads should be huge, slow, armored monsters, but they are your models


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

long time, but work goes on:


----------



## Paule (Feb 1, 2010)

First paint:


----------

